# Photo Thread: Lanyards, Clips and Pouches



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm curious to know how you guys carry and/or accessorize your flashlighs, knives, keys, gear, and so on. What types of storage, clips, pouches, swivels, or other connectors or carry techniques do you guys have for toting all this stuf around? How easy is it getting to it when you need to?

Please post a photo and/or link to what you use!


----------



## KevinL (Aug 29, 2004)

Personal favorite lanyard system: Surefire Z60. The Z60 is actually intended for only the L1/L2/A2, but if you trust a split ring (dependent on your use) you can hook the Z60 to anything you can get a split ring onto, not limited to lights. (you could use it to walk the dog in a pinch if you could put a split ring on it.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif) The Z60's clip is the best I've seen, offering both a very strong clip and the ease of a quick-detach system. 

Z60 - gray lanyard hooked to the round spares carrier, top






If you don't trust a split ring and you have a Surefire, the Z12 welded-steel ring is compatible with the Z60. That's the ring shown on the second black lanyard. 

My C2 wearing a split ring on the clip and the Z60:





BTW, if you buy the Z60, it comes with a polymer mounting ring that is only compatible with the L1/L2/A2, however someone in B/S/T is looking for just the ring, so you may want to drop him a line.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow. I feel like I farted at a cocktail party. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

I figured this thread would bring zillions of responses on how you guys tote all this stuff around. Oh, well. Pass the little pointy hat, and I'll go and sit in the corner myself.


----------



## _mike_ (Aug 30, 2004)

Hammerhead,

It could take awhile for folks to reply. There's never been a shortage of people who like to show their clips, pouches, chains, swivels, lanyards, etc.

Mike


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 30, 2004)

Hammerhead,
Some of us might just be too tired and choose to sit this one out. Sorry! 
Here's a couple pics of tethers:


----------



## JimH (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Commander (Aug 31, 2004)

Tjek this:
Lanyards: how to tie? what knots? whipping? 

Berkeley Point - Tools and Tethers 

HAMMERHEAD INDUSTRIES MINI GEAR KEEPERS 

Or tjek this I use for my CRK SeBenZa:
I am a soldier and selected this because:

-	SAFE (I cannot lose it)
-	Easily untying the knife (if I need to use it in “free hand”)
-	KISS (Simple to: fix and change to other use) 






The knot I use is in Danish “Flamsk knot” or “8-tal” (8-figure).


 
The line is “paracord” or parachute line.

Regards - Thomas


----------



## yclo (Aug 31, 2004)

-YC


----------



## Commander (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*yclo said:*





-YC 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why did i never think of that...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Regards - Thomas

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Blades (Aug 31, 2004)

I use 3 Berkley mini clips to hang my Leatherman Juice KF4, Arc AA, and Arc LSH-P from pockets and in the waistband. My Arc LSH-P uses an old Maglight laynard that I wrap around my belt. If I need the LSH-P I unhook it, but leave the laynard. If I think I need the laynard, it takes a second to unwrap. Works great. 
Of course my knives have clips, so 3 of 4 pockets have clips hanging off them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif



Blades


----------



## K-T (Aug 31, 2004)

Commander, could you resize your picture a bit (like 800x600px) - it makes it easier for those of us with small screens to look at. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif If you don't know how to do it I'll be happpy to help you or do it for you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ralf (Sep 1, 2004)

Commander,

how is this knot on the knive done?
I used to make a 8-figure but only with one
loop. How did you the second loop?

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## Commander (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*K-T said:*
Commander, could you resize your picture a bit (like 800x600px) - it makes it easier for those of us with small screens to look at. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif If you don't know how to do it I'll be happpy to help you or do it for you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

*NP - done!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Ralf said:*
Commander,

how is this knot on the knive done?
I used to make a 8-figure but only with one
loop. How did you the second loop?

Cheers
Ralf 

[/ QUOTE ]

*
Easy steps:
1: Lineup



2: Make the 8-figur



Like this



3: The result


 
*

Regards - Thomas


----------



## flashlight (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*KevinL said:*
BTW, if you buy the Z60, it comes with a polymer mounting ring that is only compatible with the L1/L2/A2, however someone in B/S/T is looking for just the ring, so you may want to drop him a line. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That'll be me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif Kevin.


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the pics on tying. Very COOL!!
I use lanyards all over the place as an art accessory but more usually as a grasp extension.
I get Mercleashes from MERCOP's Site 

My Krein TK1, D2 and micarta with alum pins and ARC LS with a smattering of leashes I'm waiting to put on packs. Get rid of the small metal tabs and put these on to make access easier. I put in some different colors that I have.




The TK1 is a small neck Knife and the Mercleash adds to the grasping from the sheath. I use it every day.

On my Commander (just for looks) with a Ti/CF stick for grasping extension. No fumbling.





On my Wilkins D2 mini Thorn. Grasping extension fron the sheath.





If you haven't visited or chatted with Mercop. He's a wealth of info and can make most everything Plus a nice, but big, guy...hahaha

I'll post some pics of my BP clips later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## dasfx (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TOB9595 said:*

On my Commander (just for looks) with a Ti/CF stick for grasping extension. No fumbling.


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Commander, 
I was wondering, what is the Ti/CF stick is for? Also, where did you get it? Thanks.

DasFX


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 3, 2004)

You can use it to draw or cut a straight line or poke somebody with it.
The Titanium is for strength and light weight, the carbon fiber is for classy looks. 

Got it from Mercop. He's a member here. and there's a link to his site in my post above.
He'll make most anything you ask for and has most anything you would ask for.
I asked him for a slightly shorter leash for the TK1 and that's in the process now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
On BFC he posted all the colors that he has after I asked if he had bright ones. Whew, does he ever..In addition to the standard colors he has
Orange
Red
Kelly Green
Yellow
Neon Green
Purple
Here's a link to Mercop's thread on BFC 

If I get a Ritter mini Griptillian, it'll have a very bright lanyard on it..


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TOB9595 said:*
You can use it to draw or cut a straight line or poke somebody with it.
The Titanium is for strength and light weight, the carbon fiber is for classy looks. 

Got it from Mercop. He's a member here. and there's a link to his site in my post above.
He'll make most anything you ask for and has most anything you would ask for.
I asked him for a slightly shorter leash for the TK1 and that's in the process now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
On BFC he posted all the colors that he has after I asked if he had bright ones. Whew, does he ever..In addition to the standard colors he has
Orange
Red
Kelly Green
Yellow
Neon Green
Purple
Here's a link to Mercop's thread on BFC 

If I get a Ritter mini Griptillian, it'll have a very bright lanyard on it.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you have any more pics you could email me? im looking to see some in orange or red. i've emailed him to see if he can do some with attachment points on each end.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2004)

Great ideas, guys! Thanks for the pics. I'm noodling over just what to do here, and this helps a lot. Tom, those are cool lanyards. I visited the site, and he's obviously got some talent for this.


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 3, 2004)

4x4. i don't have any in red or orange.

That's why I asked him about his brighter colors. Gonna have to get me some.
Tom


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TOB9595 said:*
4x4. i don't have any in red or orange.

That's why I asked him about his brighter colors. Gonna have to get me some.
Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

well maybe i can help out with that now since i ordered a orange/black with black skull for me and a red/black with reddish skull for my brother /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

will try and post pics


----------



## mylan (Sep 5, 2004)

This is a pic of the stuff I rotate as EDC.
The keyring on top hangs on my belt with the PT blast and Victorinox classic attached to it. I used to attach them with a carabiner to the belthanger but then I would take them of sometimes which is not the idea of an EDC. The Buck 303 and the solitaire are always in my pocket, the solitaire I use to check on my 2 years old girl because it's dimm enough not to wake her up. 
The other stuff I rotate depending on where I'm going. The Swisschamp has a little lanyard to get it easily out of the pouch because it rides very deep. In wintertime I take more lights and spare batteries with me. I also use a Maxpedition Proteus to take my stuff with me, especially in summer when I wear short pants.


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 6, 2004)

Mylan, 
I have the Victorinox survival sheath and stuff in it.
Always a problem removing the SAK or the ARC aaa.

It never occured to me to put the lanyards on these items till I saw yours.
DUH!!! on me..
Sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## Atomic6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Here is a simple fob for carrying "stuff":


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 12, 2004)

4x4, I ordered someof the bright lanyards and they arrived zip quick.





Tom


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TOB9595 said:*
4x4, I ordered someof the bright lanyards and they arrived zip quick.





Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah i got my black/orange with black skull. tis pretty nice!

now seeing that pic of the red/OD i think i need to get one like that for my coming TNC Keylux red......


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 13, 2004)

Black Skull??

How come I didn't get a black skull???
*^$%$^&*@#

Just kiddin
hahahahaha
They do look good!
I'm gonna have to get some more bright ones to maintain and bolster my sunny disposition.
Tom


----------



## mercop (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello men, I think I was a member here a long ago but had to reregister. Thanks for all the orders and a special thanks to TOB9595 for the kind words. Just got 3000 feet of para cord in today. I love lights too but only have about $1000 worth of Surefires. Just getting started


----------



## Commander (Sep 22, 2004)

I made it easy to understand how i made the 8-figur knot with 3 lines in my post above.

This was a request. 

Regards

Thomas


----------



## Ralf (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks commander,

its now much more clear how to do
the eight with two loops ...

cheers
Ralf


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been playing with different lanyard options for my Surefires, Inova, keychains etc. I've come up with a variation of a classic knot called the "bowline on a bite". A bite here referring to a small piece of rope.

Here's a link to how to tie it:
http://knots.troop347.com/bowline_on_a_bite1.htm

When it's finished, it looks like this:
http://tinyurl.com/6wg7f

I started with a piece of 1/8" - 3/16" paracord (EMS has it by the foot) maybe 24" inches long (depends on how long you want your lanyard). [I have a tip for my soldering gun that I sharpened for use only for cutting nylon rope, to keep the ends from fraying. I just turn it on until it gets good and hot and slice right through leaving a closed end.]

Notice the bowline-on-a-bite has two loops. I thread the light/keys/knife onto the rope and tie the knot so that the object to be carried is on one of the two loops. 
At the top of the knot (see the knot-typing animation), the loop that the two free ends stick out of can be loosened, allowing you to make one of the two loops larger while making the other smaller. Simply make the one with the tool very small, and the other will become very big and become your carrying end, ie: the lanyard. It's easy to do and VERY strong. DO NOT USE THIS TO GO AROUND YOUR NECK AS IT WILL NOT BREAK IF YOU ARE CAUGHT ON SOMETHING!


----------



## tracker870 (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow! Lots of great ideas in this thread.
I have a couple hundred feet of OD para cord, and now I have some projects! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Ralf (Feb 6, 2006)

bump
... for the https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/106012
"Post your lanyards" thread ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## mountaineer (Feb 6, 2006)

Here are two of mine .

I tie them dirrectly to the light without the clip .






Kenny


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Great thread. Great ideas. I do the same thing as mountaineer - run the paracord through the ring without the clip....

An interesting note about the new Surefire clip - you can fit the paracord through the splitring hole so you don't have to use the split ring. Makes for a cleaner setup.


----------



## simbad (Feb 6, 2006)

This is my EDC, well, one of them


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Are those rubber o-rings? Thats a good idea, I'll have to try that!


----------



## greenLED (Feb 6, 2006)

Atomic6 said:


>



Atomic6, could you provide details on this light? Purrrdy!:huh:


----------



## simbad (Feb 6, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Are those rubber o-rings? Thats a good idea, I'll have to try that!


Yes, those are different thickness o-rings, better for me to handle the light in a wet environment or cold weather especially when I am wearing gloves.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, heres' my lanyard setup. I have a standard Surefire lanyard with the cordlocks and new Surefire clip in my FatBoy, when I want to carry one of these items around my neck, I just clip it to one of the loops on the light, knife, etc. Interestingly enough those loops actually work great to hold them at your waist. Just slip the knot end underneath your belt where there is a good amount of pressure between your waist and the belt. The knot will keep it from slipping out - believe it or not, it will hold even when running, jumping etc. When you need your light in a hurry, just yank and it comes right out.

Yes, simbad, i copied your o-ring idea.  I wanted a lanyard ring that wouldn't scar up the finish on the 9P and the o-ring idea fits the bill. Thanks!


----------

